# Do You Scrunch or Fold Your Toilet paper



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

I fold my toilet paper. @JigOS is right about it giving more control.

:crazy:


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Awww yeah....Folder FTW!


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

I must say, I didn't even know there were different ways to do it!

Shameless scruncher.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I scrunch. Someone has to use a lot of toilet paper so that you end up drinking it in the end.:wink:


----------



## dromedee (Nov 17, 2009)

I didn't realize that folding toilet paper was even an option.


----------



## PersonalityJoe (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't personally believe people actually scrunch toilet paper. How could you even want to do that!!!! it should be illegal. i have to go wash my hands now


----------



## PersonalityJoe (Oct 9, 2010)

V3n0M93 said:


> I am using toilet paper I fold it, if I am using just paper - I scrunch it.


What do you mean paper? why would you just use paper? Like typing paper? You take paper with you to the rest room? or are you camping and have no choice? or is it "poverty" and you found some scraps of paper in the street that you have saved up?


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

PersonalityJoe said:


> What do you mean paper? why would you just use paper? Like typing paper? You take paper with you to the rest room? or are you camping and have no choice? or is it "poverty" and you found some scraps of paper in the street that you have saved up?


I have to use paper if I don't have toilet paper. Usually that a problem when I'm outside and I have to use a public toilet. They don't have toilet paper. If I have napkins I use them, but usually I only have paper. Also when I am go to the country-side, and I run out of toilet paper and the store doesn't have any in stock, I'll have to settle for paper.

Btw I just remembered a joke._
A convention about the new high-tech in rest room gadgets.
The Japanese have invented a pill. You take it before you go to the toilet and when you do your business everything comes out packaged so it doesn't leave a mess.
The Bulgarians have invented a machine which is seated in the back of the toilet. It is 2mx2mx2m and it weighs 2 tonnes. Its purpose is ..... to scrunch old newspapers._


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> I fold it.
> 
> It's more efficient. If you crunch it, you only get to use it once. However, if you fold it into sections, you can use it up to 3 times before things start to get messy.
> 
> TMI I know, but you asked for it :wink:


LOL. I love this forum because I can ask all the weird questions that run around my head that people wouldn't answer in person 

Has anyone asked about direction? Front to back vs. vice a versa? Rather personal, but I was told females are taught front to back and guys aren't taught anything.... lol.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

William I am said:


> LOL. I love this forum because I can ask all the weird questions that run around my head that people wouldn't answer in person
> 
> Has anyone asked about direction? Front to back vs. vice a versa? Rather personal, but I was told females are taught front to back and guys aren't taught anything.... lol.


:crazy:
Well... it DOES make sense. It's not good and can cause infections (maybe) if intestinal bacteria get into one of the two openings that are more to the front. Men don't have stuff like this. Their one opening is a long way away from where you would actually be able to accidentally smear stuff. :crazy: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I can't believe I'm reading a thread... no, TWO threads on wiping away poop at 2:00am.
Actually, I can believe it, but still. It's so bedtime.

And I keep noticing this trend of people saying that fluff or distance = protection.... distance=/= protection. It takes pressure to wipe things away.

Bidet ftw, but they're hard to find in the states. I wonder how prevalent tp actually is. It's so wasteful.


----------



## hippiel0ve (Apr 11, 2011)

Scruncher =)


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

:aherm: 

...uhh... I just noticed today that I wad when standing and fold when sitting. Didn't even realize I did it. Must be in the name of speed because it sure uses excessive paper.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

scrunching, i dont want to spend an hour folding i just want to poop wipe wash hands and leave, well and flush lol no time to fold the TP.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

Fold. It's the most efficient way if you ask me. 
I'm ISFJ, by the way.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

My ISFJ husband couldn't believe that there were people - and so many of them - who actually SCRUNCH!


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> pick one =]
> 
> I scrunch. LOL


Do you realize how much more efficient folding is?! 
You scrunch that TP, that's a one time use right there! 
What? Are you going to double scrunch?? 
Didn't think so, learn to fold. 
-_-


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Really. You fold because scrunching will smear shit around.

Do you people not know how to wipe your ass properly? This is why lines for mall restrooms are horrendous - because you people are too busy doing preventative origami of makeshift diapers.

Take piano lessons to improve fine motor skills.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

@Apocalypse kid


> scrunching, i dont want to spend an hour folding i just want to poop wipe wash hands and leave, well and flush lol no time to fold the TP.


You could always use the time you're pooping to fold it. :wink:


----------



## Indie Drop Kick (Jul 8, 2011)

lol i am enjoying this thread to an irrational extent 
i fold because i get a more reliable surface x)


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I scrunch because folded flat seems to allow moisture to seep through all the layers easier.....in which case I might as well just use one sheet and then wash my hands super good  Folded also seems more awkward to keep a hold of (seems like more of it gets used as a handle than is actually available to wipe with) and I'm likely to just drop it and have to get more. I feel like scrunched maximizes the absorbant volume while minimizing how much is actually needed. I will admit it's annoying when the scrunch falls apart though and trails into the water, ug!


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Folding is more efficient

-Will


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I AM AN ENTP AND I SCRUNCH



none of you should be surprised.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I usually scrunch, sometimes I fold. Depends what I feel like doing at the time.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Scruncher here roud:.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I've never folded toilet paper. I didn't even realize people did that. Why the hell would you waste time folding something that you're just gonna flush down the toilet?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Folding anno 2000.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Totally scrunch it in a big-ass ball, and I don't even care if it clogs the toilet.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Scrunch!


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I fold.
Scrunchy TP hurts my butt. It's sensitive okay.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

This is actually a very interesting question to me, although that may be because I have an unhealthy interest in other people's bathroom habits.

I do both quite a bit. Probably 60% of the time I scrunch and 40% of the time I fold.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Fold at an angle twice to get as much surface area as I can and to avoid clogging.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I scrunch because I can use a single square to have the effect of many folds. Scrunching is compatible with any tp type. Also, folds might smear certain materials where a scrunch's irregular texture can trap things.


----------



## smallhead (Mar 21, 2017)

Plenty of ways to skin a cat. It depends on the exact nature of the preceding event and the quality of paper. Folding works best in most cases but scrunching works fine when there's no risk of a mess. Some papers are too thin to count on scrunching so folding becomes necessary.

There's also the toilet paper pinchers method which looks something like the origami fortune teller shape to go in without risking any smearing and remove larger masses.

Great question


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I quite elegantly wrap it aaround my hand in the same motion which I tear it off.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

i fold. because scrunching leaves a weird wipey feeling in my delicate bautiful soft edible vagaygay and little cute virgin butthole


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> i fold. because scrunching leaves a weird wipey feeling in my delicate bautiful soft edible vagaygay and little cute virgin butthole


Just when you thought the thread couldn't get any stranger.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Grey Wolf said:


> Just when you thought the thread couldn't get any stranger.


 hihi ♡


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Scrunch 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

metallic said:


> Can you please stop posting on here with just dots? I get it's not a serious thread but you're being mega annoying.


Those periods exist for a reason. Put them all together and they function as braille. It's all part of the plan.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Fold it. I feel like I'm wasting the TP if I scrunch it. And I hate to waste.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

atamagasuita said:


> i fold. because scrunching leaves a weird wipey feeling in my delicate bautiful soft edible vagaygay and little cute virgin butthole


Tell me more.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

ClOwNkInG said:


> Tell me more.
> View attachment 734970


Then i wiggle my butt for some extra liquid to drop


----------



## That Time Of Year Again (Nov 15, 2017)

I fold, but for some reason when a family member found out they thought it was just the weirdest thing ever. I literally didn't realize people did it any differently. Scrunching seems so much more wasteful/messy though.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

Neither lol


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Am shocked so many people _fold_. 

I think someone here said folding felt as if things would seep through more easily, which is what I think as well. In any case I'd think folding is a bit more wasteful, just because you need more paper so you don't get stuff on your hands, right? It seems to me scrunching takes up more space with less material so your hands stay clean and you use less product. 

But really, I don't rationalize my toilet paper preferences like that and just scrunch it up without really thinking about it. I'm sure I've folded at some point in my life too but I think I scrunch more often. Maybe I'm always in a rush and scrunch so it's quicker.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Neither. I make origami and dresses out of my toilet paper, and then use it.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

guess


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Fold FTW!


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

you wrap it around your hand then do the business


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Definitely a folder. The scrunching runs a risk of a accidental springing of the TP. A better question would be sit down or stand up when wiping...


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Those who fold are very bold.

Those who scrunch are punks.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Nonsense, you weirdos. If you fold it, you mess up the air pockets. Loosely scrunching makes it more like styrofoam, so the yucky stuff is less likely to seep through all layers and get on you.


----------

